
Stephen Wolfram's Introduction to the Wolfram Language - samolang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P9HqHVPeik
======
azimuth11
This video starts to get really interesting around 5:50 or so [for less
technicals], but the entire thing is amazing.

~~~
samolang
There is a larger discussion in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7293741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7293741)

